# Parcel Delivery



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We are moving to Cyprus next September and I just wondered about parcel deliveries as I do order some items from Amazon which I will continue to order. Are parcel deliveries made to your PO Box or do you need to collect from the post office. As we are moving to Polis is there a post office there or will I need to travel to Paphos.

many thanks

Oh......I am not but my partner is from Yorkshire, will we be able to join the tykes club?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi nemo,

There is a post office in Polis. If the parcel is too big to go in your p.o. box it will be left at the post office for you to collect. A note will be put in your box to let you know it is waiting for collection.

As for the tykes club you will be very welcome as being married to a tyke makes you an honary tyke like me


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

*parcel delivery*

Hi Veronica

Good to speak to you. I have read and reread threads on this forum so many times!

Thanks for the post office information, we are due out on 11th September 2013 and
I am sure I will be posting many other "does anyone know how...." questions before then.

We would love to join the tykes club and will certainly do so once we have settled.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Feel free to ask any questions, there are lots of helpful members who will answer what they can based on their experiences.


----------

